
The Weeping Time: A History of the Largest American Slave Auction - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/07/the-weeping-time/374159/?single_page=true
======
edmccard
The journals of Fanny Kemble, mentioned in the article, can be found on the
Internet Archive here:

[https://archive.org/details/journalofresiden00kemb_0](https://archive.org/details/journalofresiden00kemb_0)

and the eyewitness description of the sale, "Great Auction Sale of Slaves at
Savannah, Georgia", is here:

[https://archive.org/details/whatbecameofslav00does](https://archive.org/details/whatbecameofslav00does)

------
ars
> including a man named Jeffrey who attempts to entreat his buyer to purchase
> a woman named Dorcas, his fiancee, only to eventually be rebuffed when the
> buyer finds out he would have to purchase her whole family to acquire her.

The slaves were sold as family units, not individuals. But since Jeffrey was
only engaged to Dorcas and not actually married, he was sold separately. To
buy Dorcas the new owner would have had to buy her whole family since they
were all sold together.

Family units only considered husband/wife and minor children. Older children
and adult siblings or grandparents were separated from their relatives.

------
babesh
It doesn't feel like the country has changed that much in attitude especially
in acquitting those slave transporters.

~~~
a3n
Consider that the US government is now considering separating children from
their parents if caught crossing the southern border. The intent is explicitly
to deter the crossing, the idea being that knowing you may be separated from
your kids may keep you on the south side. But for that deterrent to be
credible, they actually have to do the separations.

Or they could, you know, go back to Honduras and be murdered. Together.

